# Waiting for next year???????



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Where is everyone at?

dick


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*Here ya' go!*

Hubby got me a gamecam for Christmas. I am having a blast with it. I have some good pics with my DSLR of the two bucks and four does that i will post later. These are just a sampling of the pics we are getting off the game cam. We live in a sub-division in Spring.

#1 - Racoon, possum & rabbit
#2 & 3 - Acrobatic Racoons! lol


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I just finished shooting a basketball tournament at Rosehill Christian School...all 21 games played in the main gym over the last three days.  I am Pooped!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Im stuck at work. Unable to take pictures for a few days.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've just lost interest lately. I'm ADHD and it doesn't take too long to get bored with a hobby. As soon as the learning curve starts to flatten out I'm done. About time to start moving into a new direction I think. Not sure what 2010 will bring but it will be less photography or a new photographic direction. Next year is going to be a transition year of some sort just don't know what sort. I have only taken about a dozen pictures this month and just haven't had much desire to shoot anymore. 

I know I'll be traveling more next year but I'm getting tired of lugging a big camera around everywhere I go. Maybe I'll go back to my P&S only and see what I can get out of it. Maybe more video? Who knows at this point, I sure don't.. (-:}


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh no....Arlon...I hate to hear that. You have some of the best light painted pictures I have seen. Maybe you could start a portrait studio or do some photo walks. Maybe different scenery would help you. You are too good with a camera to give it up man. I really hope you dont give it up but...if you just have to..then the best of luck to you in whatever you do.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon said:


> I've just lost interest lately. I'm ADHD and it doesn't take too long to get bored with a hobby. As soon as the learning curve starts to flatten out I'm done. About time to start moving into a new direction I think. Not sure what 2010 will bring but it will be less photography or a new photographic direction. Next year is going to be a transition year of some sort just don't know what sort. I have only taken about a dozen pictures this month and just haven't had much desire to shoot anymore.
> 
> I know I'll be traveling more next year but I'm getting tired of lugging a big camera around everywhere I go. Maybe I'll go back to my P&S only and see what I can get out of it. Maybe more video? Who knows at this point, I sure don't.. (-:}


Arlon, I learned so much from you. I think your just burned out at the moment. You'll wake up one morning I'm sure and want to take some more. 
Why not get back into Macro? I know you like the small critters.
Also I really enjoy your landscape shots and the HDR fishing piers.
It's this crappy weather and it can really get you down. 
Anyways, Happy New Year to you and your family!

Sandy


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Arlon, your inspirational photos have taught me to see the world in a different perspective. The future path is just ahead. I just hope that you take a camera with you.

Best of luck, Louis.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

He's the best moon shooter I know that's for sure!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the votes of confidence! I'm not going to sell my camera yet.. I'm just lacking inspiration at the moment. Weather sure isn't helping. 

I think this is going to be a year of consolidation of interests for me. I have too many interests and don't have the time to do any of them really well. I've been the classic "jack of all trades and master of none". Heck, I might even start messing with cars again.. (-:}


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Not me I'm going to mess with the girls ,,,,,,,,,,,smile,,,just a DOM


----------

